# Getting carbon fiber cut



## RICH7 (Aug 5, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can get carbon fiber and get it cut


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Here are some quotes after doing a search here regarding carbon fiber. None of these are my sayings, just cut and paste from searches. It might be overkill for some. What do you plan on doing? There are also some guys on here i know what would be willing to cut for you for a small fee I bet.....


http://www.kcinc.com/

http://www.robotcombat.com/marketplace_carbonfiber.html.

"Penguin Rc has the black sheets for a decent price, i paid like $xx for a 7" by 18" sheet " www.penguinrc.com

http://www.arts-hobby.com/store/ite...mpid=1&pcatid=0

"If you want to try to cut it yourself make a full size drawing and spray it with spray glue and stick it to what ever material you are using and cut with a dremal and cut off blade. Make sure that you wear a GOOD particle mask."

"be very careful when cutting carbon plate, it is very dangerous. Also a little tip, when cutting battery slots try drilling all of the corners first then using a cutoff bit to c onnect the dots, be sure to cut inside the lines then finish off with a file. "

http://www.robotcombat.com/marketplace_carbonfiber.html

http://dragonplate.com/sections/sales.asp


----------



## collins77 (Jan 27, 2003)

Penguin R/C does excellent cutting. They also do a lot of OEM work for other manufacturers...the stuff is high quality and requires very little finishing.

The guy you want to talk to is Brion at [email protected]

-Mike


----------

